# little brown spotting !!!



## jetBLACK (Nov 12, 2011)

hey everyone whats up, seeing ifc i can get some help identifying these spots please...

exodus cheese (skunk x uk cheese).
7 weeks in flowering
3gal pots w foxfarm ocean forest
watered w ro water every 3-5 days as needed
feed schedule: nutes every other feeding
one part bloom food, pk boost, thrive alive, bio root, canazym
bud candy, snowstorm ultra
using gravity 2ml/g started in 7th week for about 3-4 feeedings (currently on 2nd shot of gravity
water is always ph to 6.5-6.8
about 10% runoff every feeding...
no bugs, no pests, no insects
no mold no powdery mildew
1000hps, 3 oscilating fans, air exhausted up and out thru attic 
think thats pretty much it
btw ill post pics of the actual buds shortly...thanks


----------



## jetBLACK (Nov 12, 2011)

o yeah i should mention the spots just appeared yesterday to my knowledge, maybe one day before that... starts at top of plants and kinda trickles down on top side of leaf only. underneath the canopy doesnt seem to have any spotting. also i have 2 other strains growing next to them in same room, and they have no spotting. no bugs on underside of leaves...ty


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 12, 2011)

I get my underware at KMart...looks like mites/thrips to me


----------



## jetBLACK (Nov 12, 2011)

i have seen mites before and the spots are different, these are brownish yellowish, as where the mite damage was white spots that start at bottom and go up (which these dont have) as for thrips i havent seen any flying bugs in here, even when i shake the plants, nothing... and its weird thats in only on the cheese plants but not any of the other plants... thanks for help


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 12, 2011)

Maybe a little cal/mag problem Im not sure but it looks similar to something I dealt with my last grow and that was the soloution.


----------



## jetBLACK (Nov 12, 2011)

lol lemonjack, the one thing i left off the list of nutes that i do use is cal/mag... but since i started gravity about 5 days ago, i cut all nutes almost in half including the cal/mag... and i use ro water so most of that is taken out of the water to begin w, so i have to supplement those... i wonder if it has to do w that, it very well might be since i just started gravity, lowered nutes and these spots just popped up. thanks ill try uping the dose of cal/mag, or at the very least putting it back to normal levels...


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 12, 2011)

Are you SURE it isn't bugs? Those spots look a lot like what mites leave behind. You can't see them without at least a 30 power scope or loupe. I ask because I am dealing with an outbreak of Spidermites right now. I hope it isn't that. good luck

Peace


----------



## jetBLACK (Nov 12, 2011)

95% sure it isnt mites... i just scoped some leaves w the spots on them, and nothing on the underside of leaves, no mites, no eggs, no ****... no white stipling spots, these are more brownish yellow... when the lights come on tonite, ill spray w some azamax, just in case its bugs, but like i said ive looked for bugs and cant find any (knock on wood)...thanks again...


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 12, 2011)

Def doesnt look anything like mites to me and I have delt with them a few times.  Is it effecting the fan leaves at the top or middle of the plant?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 12, 2011)

That is thrip. look for black specs on the underside of the leaves...thrip ****. If you look with a 30 or higher loupe you can see a translucent, or green or white tiny bug with big black eyes. They aren't as bad as mites...but they can zap the strength out of a plant. Whaever you choose to use, it will require another application in 5 days...read the label and do what it says. They lay eggs in the leaf.


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 12, 2011)

Def not mites. Look like the start of cal/mag def. Soon it will turn brown and crumbly. Why RO water? Is your tap that bad? Its much better to use tap in soil than RO.

Maybe a bug prob. IDK about that one. Never really had bugs.


----------



## jetBLACK (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks for the help guys... when the light turn on tonite ill look for the thrips and clean up and spray w azamax. hopefully i caught it soon enough. 

nouvellechef... can u explain about tap water being better for soil than ro water please, thanks.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 13, 2011)

This is just my experience with thrips, and they may act differently in different places around the world. I have had 2 infestations this year and both times they started at the bottom of the plant and slowly worked theri way up. They also made the leaves that they were munching on look silvery or greyish for the first several days before any brown spotting appeared. I was able to see little dark slivers maybe .5-1mm long on tops of leaves that were mature bugs, while the little (almost too small to see) clear larvae were on the undersides of the leaves.

You never said anything about foliar feeding or spraying water on the plants, but seeing the spots made me think, I actually caused very similiar spots on some of the leaves of my plants when I sprayed them with an Azamax solution during thrip attack. I didn't realize that the spray caused some small water droplets on fan leaves and the higher leaves that were exposed to the most direct light got spot burns from light being magnified by the water droplets.

However, after taking a second look at the leaves, that may be the beginning of a mag deficiency


----------



## e2paradise (Nov 13, 2011)

sunshine is not  enough


----------



## Hick (Nov 14, 2011)

e2paradise said:
			
		

> sunshine is not  enough



:rofl:....:rofl:...:rofl:.......  "sunshine" IS "the" *ultimate* light source.  your crap leds and crap information are a joke


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 14, 2011)

:stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 14, 2011)

e2paradise said:
			
		

> sunshine is not  enough



That has to be in the top 10 dumbest things ever written here. Right behind his LED SPAM


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 14, 2011)

izzit possible to just shut down his username? He's an annoyance and a detriment that brings nothing here.


----------



## Hick (Nov 15, 2011)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> izzit possible to just shut down his username? He's an annoyance and a detriment that brings nothing here.



yea it is possible 'greeneyes. And it happens fr more frequently than most realize   BUT.. his initial intro' reflected a possible interest in "learning', an olive branch was extended..
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59140  ....


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 15, 2011)

understood


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 15, 2011)

Do you think those idiots get any sells from spamming forums?  It seems usless and a waste of their time to even do this.


----------

